# Show Me Your Cannondale Cross Bikes!



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

Do it now!


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm thinking about buying a Caad 9 cross frame, getting close to pulling the trigger.

Try the Cyclocross forum!!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm in the market for one too, trying to get a used one but if it doesn't work out, I may very well pull the plug and order a new one.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Finally got mine: 



More pictures here...


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

Whoa! That black and yellow frame is striking!

What year is it ?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm not 100% sure, 07 or 08 (it's a CAAD9 BB30, same frame as the current ones but with the team issue paint)...


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

Okay now I HAVE to get one!


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

I was going to guess an 07, the 08 are white, and the 09 are red, white, and blue ( a tribute to his win in the Nationals last December ) !


Dan ............... how do you like the egg beaters???


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

The black and yellow frames were never sold to the public, it's a team only frame for the Cannondale-cyclocrossworld.com team...

Love eggbeaters, I have been using them for a few years on my mountain bikes. The best pedals in mud and snow, clip ins and outs are very predictable and consistent and I just like their feel, a nice smooth float. Their lightness is just a bonus, those are the SL but I have the 4TI versions on my Scalpel.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I've recently purchased a 08 TJX and I'm using an extra set of Keos for now..
I plan to ride the bike in the snow this winter and on muddy trails this spring and I don't think the Keos will work well in those conditions.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

I picked this one up about 3 weeks ago, it's an 52cm 08 TJX. I've ordered a new compact star and the final gearing will be 46 & 34 with rear cogs set being 12 - 25. The drive train is Shimano Ultegra, my road bike bike uses Sram. I'm starting to prefer the Sram over the Shimano shifting. Anyway ............... here's a couple of pics!


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

thats sweet, but I guess you will have to upgrade to the new Cyclocross 2 :lol:


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

teffisk said:


> thats sweet, but I guess you will have to upgrade to the new Cyclocross 2 :lol:


The Cyclocross 2 is a $3500 bike, I paid a little less then half of that for this bike. My road bike is an 07 System Six that I built up last year. It has a Sram Force FD, RD, and the shifters are Rival. I've been wanting to move to RED shifters on the road bike, I'm thinking I have an excuse now!! :thumbsup: 

By next spring my stable will be all Sram!!


----------

